# 2004 blizzard 760lt on 2001 suburban?



## Blue ox44 (Aug 31, 2013)

I am looking for a plow for my 2001 suburban. I found a blizzard 760 lt plow blade, lights and inside controls but it came off a ford f150. I have a couple questions like will this blade fit on my suburban and what will I need to mount it?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Truck mount: 67981-2

Headlamp Harness: 29048

Isolation Module: 29070-1

Pretty sure that's it. But go to your dealer and check.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Shouldnt have ISO on a 2004 blizzard


----------

